# Temp Gauge



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello Again,

You guys helped me out about a month ago and here we go again. Wife's 2001 Altima with about 100,000 miles had a radiator replacement about 3 weeks ago and since the everything was fine. Today while driving, the temp gauge starts out on cold and gradually comes up to normal temperature. It then goes back to cold and back to normal up and down while you drive. Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks,

jj


----------



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey All, 

Should have looked before posting. Went on what my wife told me (usually very good at telling me what's wrong), but when I checked the temp gauge never stayed in one place. After getting warm it just jumped up and down. Looking at the sending unit the male connector was loose and as soon as I touched it, it broke. New sending unit at Autozone &12.00 later fixed. 

Thanks for being there when needed,

jj


----------

